# allo i'm pushpa



## Pushpa (Jan 3, 2006)

just wanted to say hi to everyone i am new heard about this site from myspace


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 3, 2006)

pushpaaa!!!! its me! Sushi_Flower from MS!


----------



## user4 (Jan 3, 2006)

hi pushpa, welcome to specktra. im pretty sure half of us found out about it through specktra. u'll probably become an addict, just like me!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 3, 2006)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_just wanted to say hi to everyone i am new heard about this site from myspace_

 
They're only saying good things about us in Myspace I hope!  Welcome aboard


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 3, 2006)

hi and welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra, we all hope you like it here!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 4, 2006)

welcome to specktra! i've seen you around on myspace


----------



## user2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi, bonjour, hallo, hola, ciao Pushpa and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^
Linda


----------

